# How many current Grizzlies will be on the Bobcats next year?



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

OK, so you can protect only 8 players. This should mean that the famed Memphis 10-man rotation will be broken up, given the high standard of play from all of these players. Stromile Swift is out of contract, so you'll assume he gets resigned.

Gasol, Posey, Williams, Miller and Wells are probably guaranteed of being protected. Then you have Shane Battier, Troy Bell and Dahntay Jones (not to mention Lorenzen Wright, Bo Outlaw and Jake Tsakalidis). This leaves the Grizzlies with the unsual situation of having to either leave a former 1st rounder unprotected, or a highly productive SG/SF who'd be picked up automatically by the new franchise.

So who will be on the Bobcats team next year?


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

The Memphis Grizzlies are in a sticky situation. Like Greg said Gasol, Posey, Williams, Miller and Wells will all be protected barring a huge trade. Also Battier is a must protect, he is what Charlotte is looking for in a player for next year. More than likely Charlotte will stay away from Lorenzen Wright and Bo Outlaw, so they have more to spend on other players. So protected you have:

1. Gasol
2. J.Williams
3. J.Posey
4.M.Miller
5.B.Wells
6. S.Battier
7. ?
8. ?

7 and 8 IMO would go to Big Jake and someone not mentioned, Earl Watson.

1. Gasol
2. J.Williams
3. J.Posey
4.M.Miller
5.B.Wells
6. S.Battier
7. Jake Tsakalidas
8. Earl Watson

With this, Charlotte has the chance to take either Troy Bell, Dahntay Jones, Ryan Humphrey, or take on a bigger contract with Bo Outlaw and Lorenzen Wright.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Bobcats can only select one player per team, so no more than one. Considering their depth, I'd say that Memphis is definitely a team that Charlotte will be taking a guy from, and whoever it is will probably be in their rotation.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

The Kings would also lose a Valuable Player...

I think the Bobcats should take Troy Bell. He had very good workouts before the draft and is a true leader. He was impressive in college


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Bo Outlaw or Ryan Humphrey because the Grizzlies are probably going to give them same ca$h and a 2nd round pick to take them...


----------



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

I'd rather have no cash and no second round pick, and take Troy Bell... but I guess that's just me


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

Big Jake is a free agent so he is not eligible for the expansion draft. Outlaw is scheduled to make $5.3 million next season, which is pretty high for a 6'8" 210 guy with no outside game.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> Bobcats can only select one player per team, so no more than one. Considering their depth, I'd say that Memphis is definitely a team that Charlotte will be taking a guy from, and whoever it is will probably be in their rotation.


I think they also assume another to be signed.

-Petey


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>azirishmusic</b>!
> Big Jake is a free agent so he is not eligible for the expansion draft. Outlaw is scheduled to make $5.3 million next season, which is pretty high for a 6'8" 210 guy with no outside game.


I don't think CHA taking Outlaw would be a bad idea. He would be good for a new franchise. He is an energy player, and a model citizen. Bo brings great passion to the game. It would be good for PR, if nothing else.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

they prob wont take him cuz they want young players
but they should take Bo Outlaw

he is one of the best team defenders in the league

turns up the defensive intensity of the whole team when he is on the floor

he is a one man full court press


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Humphrey


----------

